
Blockchain Is the Latest Pixie Dust for Stocks - justboxing
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-24/blockchain-is-latest-pixie-dust-for-stocks-driving-up-riot
======
Top19
Tim Ferris said a couple of hours ago on Reddit during his AMA that we’re in a
tech bubble.

Given he did not specifically say Bitcoin, but if we assume tech is a bubble
in general then Bitcoin by default is the best expression of this “irrational
exuberance”.

Think about it, why would I work hard to create something of value when I can
just be one of the numerous ponzi schemes on the internet with domain names
registered days ago promising 1% interest PER DAY.

